# Fake venomus snakes?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, quite a amateur sounding question but are there any snakes that look venomus but aren't? I really like the triangular shaped head of venomous snakes, vipers etc, and the hood of cobras. I really love cobras but i don't want to keep an animal that can kill me nor do i have a license. I am sure there is such thing as a fake cobra, but i am not sure what they are like in terms of keeping them as a pet.

I only have a 40g tank spare right now.

Thanks


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Western Hognose...looks like a Rattler and is very slightly venomous and classified as harmless, but rarely bites and is generally very docile when captive bred and makes a great pet: 













































Link to a Caresheet

They're also very affordable. I'm planning on picking up at least one of these guys at the next reptile show I go to.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have seen those, i nearly bought one too. They are very cool but i'm pretty sure will just bury themselves. I already have a tank of 'sandfish skinks' which i manage to see every now and again.
The last photo looks great, i have only seen the normal phase before.


----------

